# Finished The Fight



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

well today i wanted to get into the fight becausei wanted to get my paintball gun ordered :laugh:

well anyway, half the kids on the bus stayed there past their stop just to see the fight. i went up behind him and said i need to have a talk with you and wam i hit him. he went down on to the ground and didnt move at all. so then i grab his neck and drove my knee into his back to hold him donw and to him "dont ever call me fat again". then i just let go and he got up and hit me when i wasnt looking (i was watching the cop car go by) and then i unleashed my fury on him. i put him into a head lock and fliped him over and his head went perfectly into the concrete leaving a bloody spot. then i chased him down cause he was running and jump on him and i think he hurt his leg. so then once i calmed down and everyone stoped talking i went over a got my books and watched him limp away and holding his face. everyone was cheering me on the whole time to kick his ass and then once the cop car pasted they told me to stop but hey when you fight you keep on going. so i had a good day having 30 plus people watch the fight and me kick his ass.

the one thing i hated was that i left my camera in my locker


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

im dissapointed lu, there are better ways of solving problems.

for instance... spelling bee


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Kreth 10RBP said:


> im dissapointed lu, there are better ways of solving problems.
> 
> for instance... spelling bee


 i sux at thoses


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

sweet lu's a brawler

sounded like you gave em sucker punch :laugh:

could have solved it with some good ol thumb westleing and beer


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2004)

YOU HAVE UNLEASHED THE FURY OF SWEET LU!!!


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Violence is no answer unless they are actually trying to physically hurt you or they go on your property and break your stuff then you kick there ass and the cop was proud of me for kicking that fools ass. lol that was so long ago. Stop the fighting.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Sweet Lu, that wasnt very sweet of you! :sad:

Glad you stood up for yourself though


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Sweet Lu, that wasnt very sweet of you! :sad:
> 
> Glad you stood up for yourself though


 that was the weird part

everyone hated this kid because he wouldnt stop making fun of them and other people

i just had to do something and violence was the first thing that came to mind :laugh:


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

tsk tsk tsk. such bad temper










its ppl like u that make me feel ashamed to be human.

actully i am not human, i am Klingon! but we Klingons fight compleatly with all honor.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Should of have a battle of mathematical skills, winner takes all.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Sweet lu's a p*ssy. If someone sucker punched me, I would bring a crow bar to school the next day...because obviousley they don't like to fight fair.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

You should have just told him you were Big Boned


----------



## hungryboi (Jun 6, 2003)

So you are cool now?.....


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

> i went up behind him and said i need to have a talk with you and wam i hit him.


what a bitch move.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

:nod:







sounds like you sucker punched him to me!

BTW- Are you fat?!


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2004)

CraigStables said:


> BTW- Are you fat?!


 ssshhhhh...no, he's volumetrically challenged.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

CraigStables said:


> :nod: sounds like you sucker punched him to me!










yup.......
Hey Fat Lu.........


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> CraigStables said:
> 
> 
> > :nod::nod: sounds like you sucker punched him to me!
> ...










fat lu.....you think its time for a name change


----------



## Jags (Aug 4, 2003)

damn, should have at least said somethin like...hey you wont stop your sh*t so lets fight right here right now, instead of just bitch punchin him...

there was a fight where a kid sucker punched a kid just like that, tapped on his shoulder, the kid turned around the BAM!! he hit him, only one punch but that was enough to put him in the hospital for plastic surgery.Sure enough, the kid that punched the other kid, got his ass kicked for sucker punching him and the kid that sucker punched the other kid straight up got his ass kicked :nod:


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Jags said:


> Sure enough, the kid that punched the other kid, got his ass kicked for sucker punching him and he fough fair and straight up kicked his ass


 as he should


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

CraigStables said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > CraigStables said:
> ...


 Come on guys...follow the rules here.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

hungryboi said:


> So you are cool now?.....


 i didnt do it to be cool







that would have been wrong

i did it to stand up for myself and for the other kids at my stop that he had picked on

alrihgt the only i sucker punched him was he runs...really fast and was the only way i could get him. if i said hey you wanna fight he would have taken off like a p*ssy

i did tri to talk to him on the bus in the morning but said "f*ck you you f*cking f*cker"


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

CraigStables said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > CraigStables said:
> ...












i am not fat a chubby like you think

i have a huge build alrihgt and there is nicer ways to say it


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Lol looks like we hit Lu's spot!!! Damn I knew there was somethin he wouldn't laugh off!

If you got a big build start working out and exercising....thats what I did.


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

sorry but u sound like a p*ssy no one would send da time to describe there fight in a forum lol that ma perspective sorry dude


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> i am not fat a chubby like you think
> 
> i have a huge build alrihgt and there is nicer ways to say it


 I didnt say I thought you were fat...dont know what you look like so couldnt!

I was only jokin! Hence the


----------



## hungryboi (Jun 6, 2003)

http://poststuff.entensity.net/030204/medi...yguardfight.wmv

http://poststuff.entensity.net/030204/medi...=pussyasian.wmv

here are some fight videos


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

CraigStables said:


> sweet lu said:
> 
> 
> > i am not fat a chubby like you think
> ...


 it still hurts man

i do work out and i have been told to join ether boxing or wresting to releive steress on other things and not some much people

i decided to put this on because some people wanted to know what would happen in the other thread


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

damn, sweetlu, how are we going to evaluate your fighting skills/technique without pics or video?

Perhaps there were better ways to solve your differences, but congrats on your big win....maybe no sucker punch next time, though.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Why would you get 6 people to gang up on some skinny as s guy? That poor guy.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> Why would you get 6 people to gang up on some skinny as s guy? That poor guy.


 it was only me, they were standing on the sides

i didnt know really how to assets the first punch or else i would have down better

i am happy that i got in most of the punches and him only one but i dont really like fighting

but were talking stops, ass kicking begins


----------



## t_h_e_s_a_c_k (Nov 16, 2003)

hungryboi said:


> http://poststuff.entensity.net/030204/medi...yguardfight.wmv
> 
> http://poststuff.entensity.net/030204/medi...=pussyasian.wmv
> 
> here are some fight videos


 That Japanese school sh*t is fucked up. Those aren't fights dude.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > Why would you get 6 people to gang up on some skinny as s guy? That poor guy.
> ...


 I was talking about the video.


----------



## ttldnial (May 14, 2003)

Good going sweet lu!

dont rub it in his face...and repeat if necessary.


----------



## AzNxGuY2o9 (Jul 26, 2003)

I don't like getting into fights often.

Always ppls who will pull a gun or knife and end your life


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

yeah that totally sounded like a sucker punch but either way funny story...

Fatty fat fat fat....


----------



## reckaje (Feb 12, 2004)

I don't know about all the circumstances, but I would never knock someone for using a sucker punch. I've had my ass kicked so many times that I don't ever want it to happen again, I've had to sucker punch, pick up sticks, use chairs, bite ears and I ripped one guys nostril off. The bottom line is you do whatever you have to do to win, no fool wants to get there ass kicked and if they say otherwise they have never had it happen. Who ever throws the first punch usually wins from my experience, that f*cker won't call you a FATTY anymore will he?

Kick ass and drink beer.


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

Lu You shouldve pounded him till his face looks like that goldfish in your avatar.


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

gotta love when high schoolers start getting into the "I'm Robbie Roughnuts" mode


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Kain said:


> Lu You shouldve pounded him till his face looks like that goldfish in your avatar.


 i never got to really see his face since i was punching it :laugh:

i didnt unleash all my fury or else he would have been at the hospital

i have only been in 2 fights with other people than family and i went first and won

i never give up


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

now i have to go over there and beat you up sweet lu for changing your icon.. fattie!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> well today i wanted to get into the fight becausei wanted to get my paintball gun ordered :laugh:
> 
> well anyway, half the kids on the bus stayed there past their stop just to see the fight. i went up behind him and said i need to have a talk with you and wam i hit him. he went down on to the ground and didnt move at all. so then i grab his neck and drove my knee into his back to hold him donw and to him "dont ever call me fat again". then i just let go and he got up and hit me when i wasnt looking (i was watching the cop car go by) and then i unleashed my fury on him. i put him into a head lock and fliped him over and his head went perfectly into the concrete leaving a bloody spot. then i chased him down cause he was running and jump on him and i think he hurt his leg. so then once i calmed down and everyone stoped talking i went over a got my books and watched him limp away and holding his face. everyone was cheering me on the whole time to kick his ass and then once the cop car pasted they told me to stop but hey when you fight you keep on going. so i had a good day having 30 plus people watch the fight and me kick his ass.
> 
> the one thing i hated was that i left my camera in my locker


 are you fat sweet lu?

I wanna see your REAL pic without a bag


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Good thing you stood up for yourself _lu_, but what I was wondering is..

If you threw him on his head and you saw blood then there was no way he could of gotten back up by himself. If the Cops saw you pounding on another kid, then they would of stopped and did something, not just stop there and go "Hah, look, a fat kid is sitting on another kid."

As much as I would like to believe this story, I think this is another one of your wild hallucinations. Quit sniffin' dry-erase markers, DAMMIT!!! I told you about that shiet!!!









Ps...I would also like to see that picture Innes requested too. Make me REQUEST #2.


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

im sorry that it had to come to fighting the guy. i hope that you wont have any more trouble with bullies. i myself have never been in a fight. my sister is always telling me "my guy friends are affraid of you cuz you look intimidating".


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

hey sweet lu stop being a super pus.. post a picture of yourself...so i can see the face of a sucker puncher


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

losts0ul916 said:


> Good thing you stood up for yourself _lu_, but what I was wondering is..
> 
> If you threw him on his head and you saw blood then there was no way he could of gotten back up by himself. If the Cops saw you pounding on another kid, then they would of stopped and did something, not just stop there and go "Hah, look, a fat kid is sitting on another kid."
> 
> ...


 it was his cheek proboly that just got scratched, not tons of blood gushing but if you look real hard you will see

i will post a pic of my self ok :bleh:


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

thePACK said:


> hey sweet lu stop being a super pus.. post a picture of yourself...so i can see the face of a *FAT* sucker puncher












Ps..you forgot to add something PACK, so I did it for you.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

That second video was dumb you can till the kids wernt even hitting him. That was worse than WWE punches.


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

wat didnt you put a paper bag over his face and take pics for your new avatar


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

couldn't resist ...sweet lu in action..









this is him dodging a right hook...


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

good going dude. f*ck what everyone says. its funny how people will talk sh*t on the internet but wouldnt even think about it in person. i guess that the cool think for them. they can do it in REAL life. so your fat, or bigg boned. whatever. workout, lift, run, stoping so much. whatever. sh*t stay fay who cares. as long as you can beat some ass your good in my book.


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Kreth 10RBP said:


> im dissapointed lu, there are better ways of solving problems.
> 
> for instance... spelling bee


----------

